# Help me to like chicken breast



## Ilovemeatloaf (Feb 13, 2016)

I really don't like eating chicken breast unless its one of those fried chicken breast sandwiches from a fast food place. Otherwise, it is too dry. Baked chicken breasts are GROSS. I usually like chicken legs or thighs but they have too much fat which is bad for you so I am trying to learn to like breasts. What are some recipes or ways you prepare chicken breasts to make them more flavorful?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 13, 2016)

Eat chicken legs or thighs if that's what you prefer!  The fat difference between chicken parts is negligible, and life is too short to eat something you don't like.  Have a look around, many recipes for chicken here.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 13, 2016)

This is simple and easy but very tasty. 

Grill Chicken – serves 4 

Ingredients  
4 Tbsp soy sauce 
4 tbsp sunflower oil 
2 tbsp lemon juice * 
ground black pepper 
4 chicken fillets 
50g butter 
2 cloves garlic, chopped 
1 tbsp fresh parsley, finely chopped 
juice of half a lemon ** 

Method 
1. make diagonal cross cuts in the chicken breasts on both sides.  Marinade for 10 minutes in the soy sauce, sunflower oil, 2 tbsp lemon  juice and black pepper.  
2. Preheat the grill (broiler) and cook the chicken, frequently basting  with the marinade. Grill (broil) for about 8 minutes on each side. 
3. Meanwhile, heat the butter, garlic and the juice of half a lemon.  Cook gently for 1 minute and add the parsley. Pour over the grilled  chicken just before serving. Serve with boiled rice. 

* Optional, add the zest of a lemon to the marinade. As an alternative to the lemon juice, substitute balsamic vinegar. 

As an alternative to the lemon juice, substitute balsamic vinegar. 

Try using lime juice in place of the lemon juice  if using.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 13, 2016)

Brine them for a hour or so. I assume you are referring to boneless/skinless breasts. Bone in, skin on can be marinated or not and then grilled (my preferred method) or baked with little chance of drying out unless over cooked.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 13, 2016)

I agree with dawgluver.  

If your chicken breasts are dry, it's because you overcooked them.  Consider brining as Craig suggested and cook them to an internal temperature of 161ºF in the thickest part of the breast.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 13, 2016)

Ilovemeatloaf said:


> I really don't like eating chicken breast unless its one of those fried chicken breast sandwiches from a fast food place. Otherwise, it is too dry. Baked chicken breasts are GROSS. I usually like chicken legs or thighs but they have too much fat which is bad for you so I am trying to learn to like breasts. What are some recipes or ways you prepare chicken breasts to make them more flavorful?



Buy bone in and skin on, cook them that way, then don't eat the skin - that's where most of the fat is in chicken anyway.  They will tend to be much more moist.  I always go this way for any recipe that asks for chicken breast.  Once cooked and cooled enough to handle, it's easy to remove the bones and chop or shred the meat for various dishes.

I use a Thermapen instant read thermometer to ensure that I don't overcook them.  Typically about 45 minutes in a 350° F oven will bring them to 160° to 165° internal temp.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Buy bone in and skin on, cook them that way, then don't eat the skin - that's where most of the fat is in chicken anyway.  They will tend to be much more moist.  I always go this way for any recipe that asks for chicken breast.  Once cooked and cooled enough to handle, it's easy to remove the bones and chop or shred the meat for various dishes.
> 
> I use a Thermapen instant read thermometer to ensure that I don't overcook them.  Typically about 45 minutes in a 350° F oven will bring them to 160° to 165° internal temp.



If you cook them properly, most of the fat is rendered away. And it's not actually that bad for you anyway, but old myths die hard.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 13, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> If you cook them properly, most of the fat is rendered away. And it's not actually that bad for you anyway, but old myths die hard.



Yeah, that skin roasted crisp with the herbs or spices that you used to flavor the meat is plain yummy.  When I cook a breast to be used in another dish, I always season the skin even if the recipe doesn't call for it, then eat it myself when it comes out of the oven.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 13, 2016)

Cooking Light had an article recently that compared remaining fats in different meats before and after cooking. The calorie and fat difference between a breast cooked skinless and one cooked skin on/removed before eating was negligible, but the moistness content was wide-apart. Moral of the story? Cook skin on, then remove. You may choose to re-purpose that skin to fry. 

What I found more interesting was how much fat was rendered from the different ground beefs. Our corner grocery store has Wacky Wednesday deals. Each week they offer 80/85/90% lean ground beef for (this week) $3.29/$3.79/$4.29 per pound. When making spaghetti sauce, I usually buy the 80% lean since I drain off the fat. When cooking light tested the waste-to-meat ratio of the different fat content beefs, it turns out there is WAY more waste from the "cheaper" meat than is worth it. For my $$ and time, I'll be making the sauce with the 90% beef.

I've looked all over the web for the chart I saw in Cooking Light. No luck. If I run across the pages that I pulled out and set aside for future use, I'll post the info somehow.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cooking Light had an article recently that compared remaining fats in different meats before and after cooking. The calorie and fat difference between a breast cooked skinless and one cooked skin on/removed before eating was negligible, but the moistness content was wide-apart. Moral of the story? Cook skin on, then remove. You may choose to re-purpose that skin to fry.
> 
> What I found more interesting was how much fat was rendered from the different ground beefs. Our corner grocery store has Wacky Wednesday deals. Each week they offer 80/85/90% lean ground beef for (this week) $3.29/$3.79/$4.29 per pound. When making spaghetti sauce, I usually buy the 80% lean since I drain off the fat. When cooking light tested the waste-to-meat ratio of the different fat content beefs, it turns out there is WAY more waste from the "cheaper" meat than is worth it. For my $$ and time, I'll be making the sauce with the 90% beef.
> 
> I've looked all over the web for the chart I saw in Cooking Light. No luck. If I run across the pages that I pulled out and set aside for future use, I'll post the info somehow.



Great info, CG. Thanks


----------



## giovannadia (Feb 13, 2016)

I usually prepare chicken breasts in this way: I put chichen breasts in the flour, than in the beaten eggs with salt and rosemary and at last in the breadcrumbs. Then I fried them in olive oil.
They are delicious!


----------



## jd_1138 (Feb 14, 2016)

Make some Asian style chicken.  Cut up the pieces into small chunks and fry in some olive oil, soy sauce, garlic, honey.  Yummy.  Serve with rice.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 14, 2016)

If I may add a few recipes for you to choose from. All Asian style using chicken breast. Hope this helps. 

*Ms. Mofet's Sub Gum Chicken Chow Mein (Chicken Stir-Fry) *(click)


*




*


*Ms. Mofet's Sesame Chicken* (click)












*Ms. Mofet's Sweet and Sour Chicken (or Pork)* (click)


----------



## Addie (Feb 14, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cooking Light had an article recently that compared remaining fats in different meats before and after cooking. The calorie and fat difference between a breast cooked skinless and one cooked skin on/removed before eating was negligible, but the moistness content was wide-apart. Moral of the story? Cook skin on, then remove. You may choose to re-purpose that skin to fry.
> 
> What I found more interesting was how much fat was rendered from the different ground beefs. Our corner grocery store has Wacky Wednesday deals. Each week they offer 80/85/90% lean ground beef for (this week) $3.29/$3.79/$4.29 per pound. When making spaghetti sauce, I usually buy the 80% lean since I drain off the fat. When cooking light tested the waste-to-meat ratio of the different fat content beefs, it turns out there is WAY more waste from the "cheaper" meat than is worth it. For my $$ and time, I'll be making the sauce with the 90% beef.
> 
> I've looked all over the web for the chart I saw in Cooking Light. No luck. If I run across the pages that I pulled out and set aside for future use, I'll post the info somehow.



Thanks CG. Looking forward to seeing that info. I do prefer to grind my own, but lately have been buying the 85-90% ground meat. It just doesn't make sense to me to buy the cheaper meat, and then through at least 10% of the meat away in the form of melted fat. I do not like paying for waste.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm not crazy about skinless, boneless chicken breast either, but Omaha Steaks insists on giving them to me, free-fer-nuthin, when I palce a certain order. 

What I usually do is season them with salt, pepper, and cajun seasoning, grill them on the George Foreman, and use them to top salads.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 16, 2016)

The main reason baked chicken breast is usually dry is because it is overcooked. People think that it takes the same amount of time to cook breast as it does for the ark meat of chicken. It could not be further from the truth. Chicken breast cooks much faster. And if you cook it right it will be as moist and as flavorful as a thigh or a leg.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 16, 2016)

This looks interesting - not really low fat but easy and tasty:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l7j5yyJ3PE


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 16, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> The main reason baked chicken breast is usually dry is because it is overcooked. People think that it takes the same amount of time to cook breast as it does for the ark meat of chicken. It could not be further from the truth. Chicken breast cooks much faster. And if you cook it right it will be as moist and as flavorful as a thigh or a leg.



I'd have to dispute the idea that it's just as flavorful.  White meat is simply more bland than dark.  White doesn't have the same flavor, nor as much flavor.  There is a world of flavor difference between a piece of breast and a thigh, for both taste and texture.  

I do agree that it doesn't have to be dry, although cooking a boneless, skinless breast half and keeping it moist is a much more difficult task than doing a split breast with bone and skin intact.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 16, 2016)

I prefer chicken breast, much fewer ookies than thighs or legs, and I prefer the flavor.  I used to just discard the dark meat after cooking a whole bird, but now I use it for stock and soup.  I coated a bunch of breast nuggets in mayo and shook them up in a ziplock bag of seasoned panko last night, then baked them.  Nice and moist, with a good crunch.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 16, 2016)

Janet H said:


> This looks interesting - not really low fat but easy and tasty:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l7j5yyJ3PE



That video looks like a *low carb wonder* to me Janet!  Although I never use breasts, I'll be doing that! Yummmm.

I also agree that breasts and thighs are miles apart in both flavor and texture even if both are cooked perfectly.

If you don't like one or the other, there's no need to make a big deal about it. Just don't eat breast if you don't like it. Your mother can't force you anymore.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 17, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I prefer chicken breast, much fewer ookies than thighs or legs, and I prefer the flavor.  I used to just discard the dark meat after cooking a whole bird, but now I use it for stock and soup.  I coated a bunch of breast nuggets in mayo and shook them up in a ziplock bag of seasoned panko last night, then baked them.  Nice and moist, with a good crunch.



What the heck are "ookies"?  And why would there be any such in a chicken thigh or drumstick?  I've never seen anything particularly unappetizing in the dark meat, no more than the white meat.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 17, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> What the heck are "ookies"? And why would there be any such in a chicken thigh or drumstick? I've never seen anything particularly unappetizing in the dark meat, no more than the white meat.


 
Dark meat chicken contains more cartilage and connective tissue which is why it needs to be cooked to a higher temperature.

Drums, in particular, contain tendons and other things that a lot of people find to be "ookie"


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 17, 2016)

That's it exactly, Jennyema!


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 17, 2016)

jennyema said:


> Dark meat chicken contains more cartilage and connective tissue which is why it needs to be cooked to a higher temperature.
> 
> Drums, in particular, contain tendons and other things that a lot of people find to be "ookie"



I find that to be much more of a problem with a turkey drumstick than with chicken.  And I don't see anything like that in the thigh.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh they are there in chicken, too.  That's supposedly a picture of a chicken drumstick.

And thighs have more connective tissue and cartilage than breasts.

Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 17, 2016)

I get a chuckle when people say that boneless chicken breast is dry and has little flavor. Of course it doesn't. It's all protein and no fat and, without fat or another source of moisture, it's difficult to infuse flavor into the meat. As mentioned, a couple of things will help. First, you'll have better success with bone-in skin-on chicken breasts. If you are really opposed to eating the skin, then just remove it before eating. Personally, though, I think the skin is the only part of a chicken breast that has any flavor.

Also, brining will help, since, again, the brine provides a conduit for getting some flavor to the inside of the breast. I actually don't brine very often myself. In my opinion, it can contribute to sort of a "mushy" texture, for lack of a better word. What I typically do is salt and season the meat the night before I plan to cook it, and then leave it in the fridge to give those flavors time to transfer into the meat. Using brining solution helps provide some additional moisture, but I find it's still plenty moist as long as I leave the skin intact, as the fat in the skin also helps keep the interior moist.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with most of what you've said, Steve, although I don't think seasoning overnight is necessary. I recently made a Mexican-style casserole for a potluck. I seasoned boneless, skinless breasts with fajita seasoning (with a few extra shakes of stuff) and let it sit for about a half hour before cooking them in a sauté pan. They had lots of flavor.

Bobby Flay made chicken burritos for brunch recently. He fried the chicken skin and used them inside the burritos as cracklins'


----------



## Janet H (Feb 17, 2016)

I think one of the biggest issues with most chicken is that it's factory raised and lacking flavor.  Periodically we get an uncaged (free range) chicken and you can smell the difference as it cooks! More flavor, not boring and a little more fat IN the meat rather than   just under the skin.   The difference is quite astonishing.  We seem to have forgotten that chicken can be ... well, succulent instead of bland, boring and dry.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2016)

jennyema said:


> Dark meat chicken contains more cartilage and connective tissue which is why it needs to be cooked to a higher temperature.
> 
> Drums, in particular, contain tendons and other things that a lot of people find to be "ookie"



Ookies, lol! DH and I are perfectly matched. He prefers dark meat and I prefer white, although both of us will eat either one. But when we have legs or thighs, he finishes what I don't eat from them. Insists I leave too much meat!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 17, 2016)

jennyema said:


> Dark meat chicken contains more cartilage and connective tissue which is why it needs to be cooked to a higher temperature.
> 
> Drums, in particular, contain tendons and other things that a lot of people find to be "ookie"



Ahh Haa....now I see why I don't like drums, only thighs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Ahh Haa....now I see why I don't like drums, only thighs.



I just pull the big pieces of meat off the drums and give the rest to DH


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I agree with most of what you've said, Steve, although I don't think seasoning overnight is necessary. I recently made a Mexican-style casserole for a potluck. I seasoned boneless, skinless breasts with fajita seasoning (with a few extra shakes of stuff) and let it sit for about a half hour before cooking them in a sauté pan. They had lots of flavor.


You're right. For me, I often get home late from work and don't have a lot of time to get dinner on the table. So I've just gotten into the habit over the years of doing a lot of my prep the night before or in the morning before heading out the door.

But yeah, I think 30-60 minutes for something like a chicken breast is fine.


----------



## Addie (Feb 17, 2016)

I buy breast meat for Pirate. He likes to make cutlets from them for Chicken Cutlets Parm. Otherwise I would never buy them. Well, maybe for a quick chicken broth or soup. Or.....

I will cut up the breast real tiny, make a mixture of mayo, finely diced onion and celery, a small dash of mixed Italian seasonings with salt and pepper then add the diced chicken. Mix well, cover and let sit in fridge for 24 hours. 

I simmer the breast on low until done. Very moist. Like most protein foods, low and slow. 

I made this a couple of weeks ago. I had a half sandwich minus the crust, Pirate had two huge ones. What was left didn't last long. Every time one of us opened the fridge, had a spoon in hand and took a mouthful. 

This also makes an excellent filling for stuffed tomatoes. One time I made this for Cherry tomatoes. Used my "Just A Dash" measuring spoon to scoop out the tomatoes. They were a hit at the Christmas party, but not worth all the work. One has to be dedicated to go that far. So not me.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 17, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> There is a world of flavor difference between a piece of breast and a thigh, for both taste and texture.
> 
> .



Though you might be right, but Try to cook unseasoned dark chicken meat, then tell me how much flavor it had. I am obviously talking about proper seasoning, not only proper cooking.


----------



## rodentraiser (Feb 18, 2016)

I just tried a boneless, skinless chicken breast recipe last night that came out pretty good. 

Take a can of cream of chicken soup and mix in an envelope of Italian dressing seasoning mix. Pour it into the crock pot and start on low. Also add 8 oz of softened cream cheese cut into chunks. When the cream cheese is soft enough to be blended into the soup mix, use a whisk and thoroughly blend it. Then drop in your chicken breast - it doesn't have to be thawed - and cook for 4 to 6 hours on low. I cooked my chicken breast for 6 hours last night and it came out very tender. This sauce mix will be more than enough for two to three breasts. 

You can also add other spices to ramp up the flavor if you want. I added salt, pepper, and cayenne and next time I'll add some parsley and garlic powder as well.

 I also tossed 4 Dutch baby potatoes into the crock pot with the chicken for the last two hours and those came out nice and tender too.


Here's another one, although if you don't want to eat the chicken skin, then maybe this recipe isn't for you, but it's good! I will occasionally get the bone in, skin on chicken breasts. Here they're called 'split chicken breasts' and they have them as cheap as $1.99/pound. What I like to do is salt the breast all over with kosher salt and then I put it in a pan or on a rack over a pan and cook at 400° for about 30 to 40 minutes, depending on the size. The high heat and the salt crisps up the skin and makes the chicken really juicy and tender. And it's delicious. I know it sounds like the chicken should be dry and tasteless after that long in the oven at that temperature, but it doesn't get that way.


----------

